# My DVD Player died tonight



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

My old Toshiba player died tonight. HOORAY!

I haven't been keeping up on the latest DVD news, so maybe you guys can give me some recommendations.

Here's my needs/wants:

- Don't need Blue-Ray, this was my Standard DVD player.
- This was my main audio CD player, so good audio playback is essential
- DVD-A or SACD not really important, wouldn't mind it. HDCD would be a plus as I do have a dozen of those.

I know Oppo has a well regarded standard DVD universal player. Is there any other DVD players out there regarded as competition to the Oppo?


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a Denon 1940CI DVD player, but it only plays Surround SACD through analog, not HDMI, since it's HDMI 1.1. I'm still impressed with it, though. I picked it up a few months ago for $75 new. Does upscaling through Fajouda. I think the higher end Denon models have the Reon processor (doublecheck, though!)

I've heard good things about the Pioneer Elite players, but haven't tried one myself.

I got a free Oppo 971 DVD player that I'm happy with, but it doesn't play SACDs (The 970 does, though). Anyways, probably can't go wrong with Oppo.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

If audio is your main concern there are some really great external dacs out there that would probably be your best bet in combination with a basic Oppo. What is your budget?


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

I had been considering an external DAC for my old Toshiba. May still go that way with a new player. I'll probably try to spend under $500 for everything.


----------



## Bucketfoot (Mar 29, 2008)

blackzarg said:


> I got a free Oppo 970 DVD player that I'm happy with, but it doesn't play SACDs (it started with the 971).


I think you got it backwards, the 970 plays SACDs, I was just listening to a couple on mine yesterday. It is the 971 that did not.

Oppo would definitely be my first choice for any replacement.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like there is a Denon DVD-2930CI which has comparable features to the Oppo. The Denon is $199 shipped from Vanns, the Oppo would be about $188.

Any others to consider?


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Bucketfoot said:


> I think you got it backwards, the 970 plays SACDs, I was just listening to a couple on mine yesterday. It is the 971 that did not.
> 
> Oppo would definitely be my first choice for any replacement.


Oops, typo on my part! Sorry about that. Fixed!


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

Oppo Blu-Ray. It is time.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

The BDP-83 is a _great_ player for both audio and video performance, including a _really_ good analog section (separate stereo and 7.1 analog outputs that are both better than the price tag would suggest). It just happens to also play Blu-ray and costs $500. For a lot less, the 980H is a good player, as well, and a solid choice for a basic DVD player. If you go that way, OPPO sometimes has B-stock players on eBay for around $135 plus shipping.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

wesley63 said:


> Oppo Blu-Ray. It is time.


Maybe for you, not for me.

This player has two primary uses: (1) kids DVDs, and (2) music for me.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like the 980H may be right up your alley, then, especially since they seem to have B-stock available right now...


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an older Marantz DVD930 that's been sitting in my garage and now my office for a year or so ... would love to get rid of it, but don't know what it's worth. $60 shipped?

I know it might be heresy to suggest replacing an older unit with another older unit ... I just thought I'd offer. It was always a great little piece for me and I treated it with care. We 'simplified' our AV system when we got a Tivo with integrated DVD player as a gift. Even though that was quite a step down in DVD performance, it was much simpler for the wife and so the Marantz got used less and less, so I eventually took it out to make room for more DVD cases.

Anyway, if you're interested..
..dane


----------



## trinard (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a lightly used Oppo DV-981HD that I just replaced with the Oppo BDP-83. Asking $110 + shipping. 

I also have an older (and built like a tank) Sony DVP-7000 that's been sitting around for a couple years. $75 plus shipping.

Both units have will ship with all original materials (box, manual, remote, etc.) and are in fine working order.

Rob


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks all, I did buy an refurb Oppo off of ebay today.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Sparky14 said:


> Thanks all, I did buy an refurb Oppo off of ebay today.


What model did you get?


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

The DV-980H.

Came out to around $150 shipped, with 8% Bing cashback covering most of the CA sales tax.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Heh, CA Tax blows! Makes my monoprice orders not as nice.....

At least overnight delivery makes up for it!


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Sparky14 said:


> Thanks all, I did buy an refurb Oppo off of ebay today.


So did you get the player? Would like to hear how you like it. I need to replace a DVD that I use for both movies and music.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes I did. So far, I love it.

I haven't played but one or two movies, so I can't judge it's video (looks fine so far).

As a music player, I am very happy with it. It is great to have one player that also handles HDCD, SACD and DVD-A.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Sparky14 said:


> Yes I did. So far, I love it.
> 
> I haven't played but one or two movies, so I can't judge it's video (looks fine so far).
> 
> As a music player, I am very happy with it. It is great to have one player that also handles HDCD, SACD and DVD-A.


Thanks. Glad to hear you like it. sounds exactly what I'm looking for.


----------

